# Rough & Finish pictures



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

A kitchen that I just finished.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice looking work.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

What's with the painting over the mantle? Looks like Dr. Suess threw up on Salvador Dali.

Nice looking work.


----------



## mainlug (Jul 29, 2009)

very nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I was wondering about all those burning spots with none of them actually focused on the artwork.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

egads said:


> I was wondering about all those burning spots with none of them actually focused on the artwork.


 
We did a remodel in Westminster Canturbury in Richmond. I installed eyeballs at eah painting location. 

I came back about a year later and found the all pointed away from the painting. I found the guy in charge of everything there. He said the paintings were very expensive and light will fade the paintings. They purposefully pointed the light away from the paintings.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

looks pretty good


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks nice. :thumbsup:

One question - Why cut 2x4s for the 3 8bs instead of using the ones with the expanding bar? Like the ones on page 9 of this - http://www.carlon.com/Master Catalog/Zip Boxes_2B1.pdf


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Looks nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> One question - Why cut 2x4s for the 3 8bs instead of using the ones with the expanding bar? Like the ones on page 9 of this - http://www.carlon.com/Master Catalog/Zip Boxes_2B1.pdf


I have about a dozen of those and I hate them, maybe because I am too stupid and can never get them to be flush with the drywall. If I do use boxes with a spreader bar I use the metal ones. The bar is already set at 1/2", mark the joist and put it right up, no measuring for depth like the Carlon ones.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> I have about a dozen of those and I hate them, maybe because I am too stupid and can never get them to be flush with the drywall. If I do use boxes with a spreader bar I use the metal ones. The bar is already set at 1/2", mark the joist and put it right up, no measuring for depth like the Carlon ones.


I really don't have a problem, but after putting up 100's of them, I guess I'm used to them.
I do it your way if it will be a heavy fixture - although the bar boxes are rated 50 lbs, I am leery of hanging a fixture that heavy from them.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

egads said:


> I was wondering about all those burning spots with none of them actually focused on the artwork.


It actually looks better in person, that whole wall is lit up with the center 3 heads directed to the wall and the two end ones on the shelves. I didn't receive any complaints from the customer and they were very picky.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work. I bet the customers were picky indeed. I like the boxes nailed to the wood instead of the flimsy hanger bar. No one ever notices that when you do it but that hanger bar can leave small gaps during trim that I hate.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice, you are a craftsman.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Very nice, you are a craftsman.:thumbsup:


Thank you, it is all in the layout. The thing that is disheartning is that alot of people could care less about craftsmanship, it is all about the bottom line! Although I hate most GC's hopefully I will find a few that appreciate neat, clean work. I am not the best EC ever but I try to do things right.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great :thumbup:

We do tons of resi lighting but personally, I'd rather be doing something less .....refined.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Cabinet Lights*

What type of undercabinet lights did you use and how do you have them rigged up? They look really nice


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Really nice job :thumbsup:

Was there a fire in the house.. some of the beams have been painted


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> What type of undercabinet lights did you use and how do you have them rigged up? They look really nice


Seagull low voltage xenon under cabinet lights, I use them all of the time. I could not get pictures of the whole counter top because the tile and grout was not completed.


----------

